# Argument Critique - Using Dispensationalism against em.



## Briarka (Dec 15, 2011)

Howdy folks,



I’ve had a recent though that I want to submit to the critique of those much wiser than myself so here I am. My goal is to deal with an Armenian brother and bring him to a better understanding of the Doctrines of Grace. I don’t want to drive a wedge between us so if this line of reasoning strikes anyone as unhelpful or unreasonable I’d ask that y’all tear it apart or just say if you don’t think it would move the conversation forward. With that being said here is the crazy thought designed to show both Election and Reprobation:



I will be approaching the book of Revelation from his understanding (Dispensational) and using the assumption that the Anti-Christ will be an actual man. *No I don’t hold those views.* Now we know for a fact that the AC will be cast into the lake of fire (Hell). We must acknowledge that this person’s identity is known by God. God’s condemnation of him in Revelation raises the question is there a possibility of repentance for this man? Has not God said that He will cast this person into hell and would that not, therefore indicate that this man’s end is determined and “set in stone”? 



Has anyone tried to take this approach before? I’m trying to come at this from different angles and approaching from his Dispensational views just strikes me as either a really good or a really bad idea. This argument is in its infancy I know it will take fleshing out but I thought I’d see if people thought it was worth pursuing before I invested the time to develop it. 



Is it dishonest to come from an angle that I don’t hold to?



Thanks,


----------



## Unoriginalname (Dec 15, 2011)

I was under the impression it wasn't sinful to be from Armenia 
Sorry, someone had to do it. That said I think that line of argumentation could be found here: Thoughts of Francis Turretin: Simple Argument Against Libertarian Free Will from Foresight


----------

